# [PCMCIA] Probleme lors du chargement

## illog1k

bonsoir tout le monde!!

je vien de terminer l'installation de gentoo et il se trouve que j'ai un probleme lors du chargement.

il charge tout plein de chose avec plein de OK, jusqe la rien d anormal.

Jusqu'au moment où on arrive a l etape suivante:

```
PCMCIA support detected

Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[5294]: watching 1 socket
```

et le probleme c'est qu'il reste figé dessus et je ne peux plus rien faire a part eteindre et rallumé (oui je suis sous un portable c'est pour ca  :Wink: )

quelqu'un aurait il une solution a mon probleme??

bonne soirée

PS : Ma carte pcmcia set une US ROBOTICS et mon controleur Texas Instrument PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

----------

